# Flint River WMA



## Ingelri (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, my fingers are crossed, and with 3 priority points I am hoping to finally get into the Nov 3-5 Flint River WMA quota hunt.

So, does anyone want to share any information about Flint River WMA?  I've never been there, and I don't know if I'll get down that way to scout before the hunt.

Thanks!

Mike Johnson


----------



## polkhunt (Aug 17, 2011)

I have bow hunted one time before and I would suggest taking a trip during bow season and lookin it over. I only saw one deer, a doe. I did see alot of hogs and hog sign.


----------



## Ingelri (Aug 17, 2011)

polkhunt said:


> I have bow hunted one time before and I would suggest taking a trip during bow season and lookin it over. I only saw one deer, a doe. I did see alot of hogs and hog sign.



Thanks.  I hadn't thought about the hog aspect.  If all else fails, maybe I can bring home some bacon.

Mike


----------



## OleRed15 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ive never deer hunted there but ive hog hunted in during small game between quota deer hunts. Saw alot of rubs and scrapes while i was there. If I was in your shoes i would try my hardest to scout it out first but if not whenever you get there, start at transition areas where the swamps and hardwoods hit the thinned pines, thats where alot of the sign was. 

And as far as pigs go, yes there are pigs there and you will see sign for days but most of the times they stay next door on a huge plantation that plants alot of food plots and runs feeders year around. 

But good luck, i hope i helped a little.


----------



## Forest Grump (Aug 17, 2011)

Horrible place to hunt, nothing to see here folks, just move along...

Actually, my experience was lots of people shooting barely legal Dooly deer, it would be a great place to hunt, if not for people whacking anything meeting the minimum. Mostly it's people taking a freebie, many from N. GA, & even the ranger (who is a GREAT guy) was frustrated, I think only me & one other guy were actually holding out for a trophy. If QDM minimum is good for you, you're all good. One 150ish was taken on my hunt, but it was by FAR the biggest, most were 90-115.

3 points, you'll usually get picked.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Aug 18, 2011)

3 pts this year too and hoping to get drawn with 2 buddies that also have 3, I plan on bowhunting it if we get drawn just to scout it out and maybe come away with some meat  living in FL I will be using this opportunity to look for Mr Big...I can shoot 95 inchers closer to home lol


----------



## bandit819 (Aug 18, 2011)

What Grump said. My lease is 3 miles down the road from it and if they would just hold out they could harvest some good deer in the 130's and 40's regularly


----------



## Ingelri (Aug 18, 2011)

Forest Grump said:


> Horrible place to hunt, nothing to see here folks, just move along...
> 
> If QDM minimum is good for you, you're all good. One 150ish was taken on my hunt, but it was by FAR the biggest, most were 90-115.



Nah, I'm looking for something in the 135-150 range or better.  I don't shoot a buck unless it's going on the wall and is close to the size of the others I have on the wall.

Mike


----------



## Ingelri (Aug 18, 2011)

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> 3 pts this year too and hoping to get drawn with 2 buddies that also have 3, I plan on bowhunting it if we get drawn just to scout it out and maybe come away with some meat  living in FL I will be using this opportunity to look for Mr Big...I can shoot 95 inchers closer to home lol



I might have to get down there for bow season.  It's about a 2-2.5 hour drive for me.

Mike


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Aug 18, 2011)

I hunt WMA's in FL alot and its always better to get an idea of the place before hand...I try and get as far away from a road as possible and get 3-4 spots picked out in case someone else finds the same place


----------



## jared1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Know your propertie lines well.


----------



## rb_obsession (Aug 22, 2011)

took it as my second choice for the 17-19. hoping to get lucky. big deer on the place. went to the late season bow hunt last year and didnt do so good. of course i dont think anybody did. one doe killed the 3 days i was there. tons of people to.saw one deer. feel like that wasnt to bad considering


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 6, 2011)

Got drawn for the Nov 17-19 hunt!


----------



## wmt123 (Sep 6, 2011)

I was drawn for for the 3rd thru the 5th.  i have been puttin in for this since i was last drawn. It took 3 points so its been awhile.  when i was last there they were cuttin trees and i hunted a fresh cut, i mean there was still logging equipment there while i was in the tree and i saw some awsome deer.  I had two bucks chase a doe thru the cut while i did everything to stop them. needless to say they didnt and i climed down with a empty rifle while they were still chasin her! awsome place and i cant wait to go back!!!!!


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 8, 2011)

I will be there Nov.17-19. If any of y'all need help draggin one out let me know.


----------

